# What is a name flag



## irus (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post. I have just received my permanent resident card and was over the moon after 10 months of waiting. I then noticed that they made a mistake on the card. I did not change my name after marriage but on the pr card they have put my husbands surname as my middle name. 

When I phoned them up they told my to check my record of landing imm 1000 document. It sates on the landing record that my husband's surname is in the box titled name flag. What does this mean? Do I get my record of Landing corrected so that my pr card is corrected or does this mean that the record of landing is correct and only shows my husbands surname as an indicator. If I decided to keep my pr card the way it is would it create any trouble at the airport. Sorry for being a bit confusing, any advice would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You cannot travel on that PR card. The name on the PR card must match the name in your passport. I don't know how, but, you need to have it sorted.


----------

